# 2019 Bucks in Trucks



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Boyz... I just love a good photo of a dead deer in the back of a pick up. 

So let’s load up this thread with dead deer in the back of a truck!!!! Hopefully I’ll have something to contribute before the season is up


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you looking for just the 2019 season or seasons past??










Loading up...










View attachment 445077


How about on the back of the SXS which goes onto the trailer??



















Does tying to the top of an SUV count??


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Not mine but an acquaintance. Free range.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

How bout bucks in the back of my Polaris Ace, or bucks with girls in trucks? Sam I Am


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

2019 archery, Wyoming, public land, spot and stalk


----------



## steveboss (Sep 4, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

riverman said:


> View attachment 445139


How was the heart, never tried one marinated in engine grease.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

John Hine said:


> How bout bucks in the back of my Polaris Ace, or bucks with girls in trucks? Sam I Am
> View attachment 445099
> View attachment 445103


Yes, we need more pics of girls with bloody knees.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

RMH said:


> How was the heart, never tried one marinated in engine grease.


. Could not tell you as these were my neighbors opening day bucks. Father, son, and friend


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok.....I’m doing really $hitty and you made me laugh......thanks !
Flight


RMH said:


> How was the heart, never tried one marinated in engine grease.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Ok.....I’m doing really $hitty and you made me laugh......thanks !
> Flight


Get well _*soon*_ went out the window. Man, it seems like a long time now dealing with that.


----------



## steelhead_30 (Oct 17, 2003)

.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Do trailer pics count? We went to camp in an Excursion so we used the converted horse trailer to bring our haul back.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RMH said:


> How was the heart, never tried one marinated in engine grease.


Screw the A1. Mobil 1 is better.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I didn’t get a picture of this years buck in the truck but here’s last years buck.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

How about a buck in a bucket? Haven't needed the truck for one yet this year









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I dug up this one from a couple years ago
She was actually shooting that for a doe, never waited for it to turn it's head. Glad she still had her regular tag ..


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> Yes, *we need more pics of girls with bloody knees.*


My wife Lorena....I mean Elaine... got a little bloody a few minutes after I took this pic: 










She is quite capable of dressing out her own game...


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Not mine but an acquaintance. Free range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 445097


What did that boy score? Stud!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wild Thing said:


> My wife Lorena....I mean Elaine... got a little bloody a few minutes after I took this pic:
> 
> View attachment 445275
> 
> ...


You better sharpen her knife!!! It’s about to be go time!!! LOL


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> What did that boy score? Stud!


From memory just under 219”.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Did someone say trailers


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Indiana,2016.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

My son and I both scored archery bucks minutes apart. He was melting in his tree stand, blowing my phone up when I saw my buck coming in. A day we will never forget!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I got my bear in a truck picture this year, hopefully a buck in a truck soon.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> View attachment 445463


Did you get a score on this one?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 445731


Nice "Spikes" spikekilla!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Obviously bucks in trucks are good, but the women in this thread are gooder! 

Women that hunt are just hotter, plan and simple. That was one of my requirements, got lucky and found one myself! 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

From the 90's


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

One from Saturday. Very rare that we haul one in a truck as we hunt 80 acres behind the house. I do have a few on the back of the sportsman.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

2017 season, my buddy and I tagged out about 5 minutes apart that morning, he was left truck, i was red truck, Jackson county


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Her first deer, probably her last, she has no desire after that, believe me, I have tried every angle, same 2017 season, it was a great year. Truly thankful


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

I love that you guys took it for show and tell.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryfarm48 said:


> View attachment 445853
> 2017 season, my buddy and I tagged out about 5 minutes apart that morning, he was left truck, i was red truck, Jackson county


This one is my favorite.... bad ass!!


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

2017 Hillsdale county 12 point


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

2018 Jackson county 8 point


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

How about in the back of a Gator next to a truck?


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

First archery buck, a few years back now


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wiretime said:


> I got my bear in a truck picture this year, hopefully a buck in a truck soon.
> View attachment 445567


That’s a very cool picture.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here’s mine...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

This should satisfy the (1) buck in a side-by-side, (2) buck in a trailer, and (3) buck in a truck (or behind a truck). LOL.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

This is an old pic I don’t have many buck in the truck pics anymore they just go in my tractor bucket and to the barn. But I do like this one.


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

My personal best to date.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

Personal best to date









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

My son first buck









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Over the last couple years. All state land


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Michigan bulls count?


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

One of my favorite deer hunts. Grandpa and I did a tag team on this buck!!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> Nice bucks!! But the two guys in the background of the second picture don’t seem all that impressed. LOL


Thats my brothers brother in law and his step son. They opted not to hunt that morning! That appeared to have been a mistake! LMAO!


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Really really old pic but it's in a truck


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Daughters first buck 2 years ago. Trying to get a second for her this year. Best hunting partner anyone could ask for.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Do New Mexico Bull Elk count?

We drove back from New Mexico like this. We got a lot of strange looks, quite a few thumbs up, and even had a conversation with a state police officer on the way home. He just wanted to look at our bulls. LOL.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

The very next year we went back to New Mexico and did it again. Two more Bull Elk in a different Chevy Avalanche.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Huron National Forest, Oscoda Co in my quad chin days.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

10/25/19
Ingham county 13 point


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Healyhardwood said:


> 10/25/19
> Ingham county 13 point


hell ya!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

10/26/19 9 point got my 2 daughters and my 91 year old grandpa who doesn't hunt anymore but loves to see them all still.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

bowhuntingrules said:


>


Nice plate


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I did it wrong...seems like everyone else has the head towards the tailgate. Last truck from 2010 until this year had a carpeted bed so I didnt put deer in it.

2019










2009


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> I think I did it wrong...seems like everyone else has the head towards the tailgate. Last truck for 2010 until this year had a carpeted bed so I didnt put deer in it.
> 
> 2019
> 
> ...


That's how I do it. Easier to pull them in by the antlers. But I turn em around if I want a truck pic, which is probably why everyone else's are facing the tailgate.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Had to go back in the archives to find a truck pic:










I realize some things never change. I still wear mismatched camo most of the time. Sheesh.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

My buck from 10/28/19


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

11/12/19









Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Saginaw County Buck from 11/9/19


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve Shorter said:


> If you have any questions please pm me, I don't want to ruin the O.P.s thread


have at it!!! You not ruining it... you’re adding to it!!!!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

QUOTE="jscheel, post: 7822071, member: 36889"]Dad's bucks from November 15 and 16 last year.
View attachment 455787
[/QUOTE]
Does that buck have double drop tines? I'm jealous of one but 2 would be even better


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Archery Bucks
Nov 8th & Nov 10
Sanilac and Huron county


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

11-12-19


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

8 pt with a bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

anagranite said:


> QUOTE="jscheel, post: 7822071, member: 36889"]Dad's bucks from November 15 and 16 last year.
> View attachment 455787


Does that buck have double drop tines? I'm jealous of one but 2 would be even better[/QUOTE]

Yeah, he broke the left side off but it was still an inch and actually at the end of the right main beam there was another one that broke off too.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Finally!! I get to post on my own thread!!’


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

He’s a beauty!!! Congrats.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Here’s another one, this was my biggest birthday buck at that time. 11-15-09


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Steve Shorter said:


> Indiana I just had to beat my son, he shot a 185 incher when he was thirteen.


What a brute! Get a score on him?


----------



## Steve Shorter (Mar 8, 2018)

195 and some change Typical


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Had to bump this back towards the top... so you lead slingers wouldn’t forget about it!!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

11-15-2019


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 457089
> 11-15-2019


Well done


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Wish it was taken today.







Maybe by tonight!


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

10 pt. Hillsdale co


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Friday evening. Somehow my first ever opening day buck.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Today


----------



## xl2000 (Jul 10, 2011)

Opening day 2019, dmu487 public land chasing a doe running hard. Had fresh bark on antlers from making rubs. shot at 10 yards


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Northern Lower Public Land Bruiser.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

11-10-19 Branch County
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

11/09/19
















Me & Dad in my new favorite picture








This one's hanging at Mom and Dad's.
Same 2 guys from 20 years ago 11/25/99








Must be something about a red truck


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Namrock said:


> 11/09/19
> View attachment 459163
> 
> View attachment 459165
> ...


Yep red works lol.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Not bucks, but I kind of like the pic anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

NELP


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Mathews Man said:


> NELP
> View attachment 459289
> View attachment 459291


BADASS!!!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> Yep red works lol.
> View attachment 459173


Wow stick, nice buck & he's got some grey on that snout..


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Wallywarrior said:


> Not bucks, but I kind of like the pic anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should make that into a Valentine's day card with that heart shaped picture. So cool


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

11/16/19


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Second time in this tread this year! Todays buck!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

opening morning 8am


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

Tagged out opening day.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

2019 youth hunt, my oldest son Kaiden (8 years old) first buck


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Cmon guys!!! Lots of hogs have gone down. Let’s see those pics !!!!!!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

KMB2481 said:


> 2019 youth hunt, my oldest son Kaiden (8 years old) first buck


Great first buck. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

One I found from a few years back.
Flight


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

last day of bow season!!! 11-14-19


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

11/09/19


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here’s one my youngest son and his biggest buck to date, shot on our last hunt, on the last day of firearm season (yesterday) while staying with my Dad in the UP. Three generations of hunters here.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Nov 9 AM hunt. Shot at 841 after he scent checked the bedding area for does. Came in to 22 yards with his heart set on harassing the bleating doe fawn in front of me. Hoyt helix 72 lbs easton fmj 340.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

https://i.imgur.com/SMO77q9.gifv


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 463783
> Here’s one my youngest son and his biggest buck to date, shot on our last hunt, on the last day of firearm season (yesterday) while staying with my Dad in the UP. Three generations of hunters here.


Great pic! Glad you all had a great hunt and congrats to your Boy!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Great pic! Glad you all had a great hunt and congrats to your Boy!


Thanks Dave, I will tell him.

I was a quite an adventure, and will be a memory of a lifetime for both of us. When I get time I'll create a new thread to share the details. Not sure when that'll be as I'm leaving for Iowa at 5:00 AM tomorrow.

Take care.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Closest that I can come to a "buck on a truck"! First time ever for me bringing one down from the NeLP on top of the car. Usually drop off at a processor up there. Took him on the 16th, and headed home.








I do have a "horse" on a truck form Black Friday ...








...
<----<<<


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 463783
> Here’s one my youngest son and his biggest buck to date, shot on our last hunt, on the last day of firearm season (yesterday) while staying with my Dad in the UP. Three generations of hunters here.


Great pic!!! Congrats to you guys.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Tryin2 said:


> View attachment 459689
> opening morning 8am


 That’s a sweet looking buck! Make a sweet Euro mount.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Was always a highlight driving back from up north with a buck in back or on top. You returned the wave or thumbs up. If someone was just checking it out you're like, eh what's the big deal. One downside of hunting close to home, lol.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> That’s a sweet looking buck! Make a sweet Euro mount.


My thoughts exactly I'm in the process of cleaning the skull now


----------



## Bigdvan (Feb 1, 2014)

Shot nov-12th 1.5hrs apart


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

12/6/2019


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

jscheel said:


> 12/6/2019
> View attachment 467245


Whoa! Nice buck!


----------



## Fun79z28 (Jun 9, 2017)

Here are my two from this year. The 5 pt was shot on Nov 10 and is the first buck I've ever taken off my new property. The 8 pt was Nov 15 morning and is my biggest to date!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Does Iowa count!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Whats with the white tag ?


jscheel said:


> 12/6/2019
> View attachment 467245


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Whats with the white tag ?


It's the backside of the tags you receive when you buy them online.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Gotcha. I may do that in the future- do just about everything else online, haven't been to the SOS in years and it's great!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

jstec said:


> November 10th. tagged out at 10:30 AM
> View attachment 479083


Either you are really tall or using a selfie stick, but that view seems really high for a back of a pickup.


----------



## jstec (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the Ram box on my truck and my boy stood on the side and snapped the picture.


----------



## Dvin98 (Dec 31, 2019)

The buck on the left is a 9 point and the buck to the right is an 8. These photos were taken right before they got a ride to the taxidermist. Hahaha


----------



## jstec (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice looks like a season for you


----------



## Dvin98 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you. I went into the 2019 season with the objective to only shoot a buck if I was putting it on my wall, I was fully prepared to eat a tag sandwich. Ha!
I passed on several bucks that I would have no doubt killed the season before and it paid off, plus I got to learn a lot more about the deer in my area.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Dvin98 said:


> The buck on the left is a 9 point and the buck to the right is an 8. These photos were taken right before they got a ride to the taxidermist. Hahaha
> View attachment 479185
> View attachment 479183
> View attachment 479181


Great bucks and pictures


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dvin98 said:


> The buck on the left is a 9 point and the buck to the right is an 8. These photos were taken right before they got a ride to the taxidermist. Hahaha
> View attachment 479185
> View attachment 479183
> View attachment 479181


Great bucks. Congrats!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

retired dundo said:


> In picture heis young gray beard


That's it! I was thinking he's "Not So" Graybeard. LOL.

Again, a very nice buck!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

November 23,2019. Central Indiana.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

welder72 said:


> View attachment 479663
> November 23,2019. Central Indiana.


That's a great buck for sure !!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

welder72 said:


> View attachment 479663
> November 23,2019. Central Indiana.


Beauty congrats Welder!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Doghouse 5 said:


> That's a great buck for sure !!!


Thank you!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> Beauty congrats Welder!


Thank you.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

welder72 said:


> View attachment 479663
> November 23,2019. Central Indiana.


Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Did you come out of the womb with a GrayBeard?


Lol! I have proof that I didn't. That is me on the far right


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Lol! I have proof that I didn't. That is me on the far right
> View attachment 479757


That’s gotta be Graybeard, guy had nice boots even wayback then


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

A few of a different flavor

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Great buck. Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Lol! I have proof that I didn't. That is me on the far right
> View attachment 479757


I love the red/black plaid!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

QuackQuackBoom said:


> View attachment 479785
> View attachment 479787
> View attachment 479789
> 
> ...


Very cool.!!!
Same trip or separate trips ??


----------

